#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Τροχόσπιτο σε κτημα

## Comeback13

Καλησπερα.εχω ενα χωραφι εκτός σχεδιου περιπου ένα στρεμα.θελω να το περίφραξω..θελω να βαλω ενα τροχόσπιτο χωρις βαση κατω.χωρις αποχέτευση και ρευμα..χρειάζεται καποια αδεια? Πρεπει να εχω πληρωμενα τελη του τροχόσπιτου?

----------


## asak

Για την περίφραξη απαραίτητα χρειάζεσαι άδεια.
Για το τροχόσπιτο, επειδή αποτελεί ρυμουλκούμενο τροχοφόρο όχημα, νομίζω ότι η Δ/νση Μεταφορών θα ήταν η αρμόδια υπηρεσία να σου απαντήσει αν επιτρέπεται η στάθμευση του, εντός αγροτεμαχίου.

----------


## Xάρης

Αν θυμάμαι καλά από παλιότερες σχετικές συζητήσεις, μέχρι ένα τροχόσπιτο δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
Και αυτοκινούμενο όχημα να ήταν τα τέλη θα έπρεπε να είναι πληρωμένα. Όχημα που αποσύρεται (δεν έχει πινακίδες) δεν μπορεί να τοποθετείται έτσι οπουδήποτε. Αν τα γνωρίζω καλά τα πράγματα. Υποθέτω ότι το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα ρυμουλκούμενα και όχι αυτοκινούμενα, δηλαδή για τα τροχόσπιτα.

----------

